# Scary movie fans



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh god has anyone watched final destination 3?
I swear i will never use a sunbed EVER again!!!! 
Am peeping round the corner watching bits whilst typing, will have nightmares tonight!!!!
Ceri x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ive not seen 3 but loved the first 2 - scarey stuff!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I have just got it and can't wait to watch it. We have also got 'The hills have eyes' and we are going to decide which one to watch tonight!?!

I love Final Destination 1 & 2 so am looking forward to 3!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

The Hills Have Eyes - scarey stuff.

The new Texas Chainsaw Massacre is VERY scarey!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Mrs Nikki said:


> The Hills Have Eyes - scarey stuff.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh goody goody  I lurve scarey movies!!![br]: 7/08/06, 15:59We watched the hills have eyes last night  OMG how  was I?!?!?!

Really enjoyed it though!!!


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
We have just got The hills have eyes,can't wait to watch it!
Has anyone seen another scary film-The Devils Rejects? 
It is scary! but fab. 
love
Prue.x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Havent seen either of them, but have you ever seen Saw 1 and Saw 2?? really good films with an excellent twist.

Julia x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Julia,
Saw 1 and Saw 2 were fab.
I love a psychological thriller with a fantastic twist.
love
Prue.x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

My hairdresser likes horror films as well, she said V for Vendetta is good, so might try and get that at the weekend, dont think im brave enough for "The Hills Have Eyes"!!!!!

Julia x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can I re name this thread Scary DVD's!


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh Dizzi,are we scaring you hunny?x

Might try watching V for Vendetta.
I still like watching the old horrors like Amityville horror.
love
Prue.x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Ive found a website which you can see the trailer for V for Vendetta, it looks quite good.

wwws.warnerbros.co.uk/vforvendetta/

Cant wait to watch it tonite, i suspect i will get to the video shop and there wont be any copies!!!

Julia

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

The Grudge is scarey


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh god, yes the Grudge is scary, arent they bringing out a grudge 2 or something??

Julia


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Julia I couldn't bare to watch the grudge 2.

When I saw the grudge I wouldn't go upstairs alone after it to the loo - DH had to come with me, since then he bought it on dvd to keep and I haven't been able to watch it again!  Creepy

The Ring is creepy - mainly when the girl crawls around!


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh god, im like that, i hate to have to go loo on my own if ive watched a scary movie, dh refuses to come upstairs with me to the loo.  I remember when i was about 16, in the school hols we went round a mates house to watch a horror,i think it was Nightmare on Elm Street, we had the curtains closed and what we didnt realise was that one of the girls had sneaked out and was tapping on the window, god how we screamed!!!


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Coxy-   

Has anyone deen Hostel yet? that looks good.
love
Prue.x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok - I love horror movies !!!

If you are going to watch The Ring or The Grudge then get the Japanese versions.  You have to have either subtitles or really bad dubbing but I promise you they are 100x scarier then the Americanised versions !!  

If you like the Ring and The Grudge then you might also want to watch Darkwater, Tale of Two Sisters or the Eye - The Eye is soooo scary.  

when we worked at the video shop we had a group of 25 year olds come in because they were having an all nighter film-fest and sleepover and wanted a scary film so we leant them The Eye - the next day they returned it and admited they had to sleep with the light on after watching it  

Need anymore hints let me know !!!

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohhhh not seen the Skeleton Key yet - is it really good 

I also loved Battle Royale though not strictly a horror !!

T xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hostel is supposed to be quite gruesome - can't wait to see it.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I got Skeleton Key to watch tonight !!!

T xx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Mrs Nikki-I too can't wait to see Hostel.
Have you seen Saw and Saw2?

Has anyone seen Donnie Darko-Weird but cool.

Film 4 have some good films on lately.

love
Prue.x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes I've seen both Saw's and thought they were ok, I never guessed the seemingly dead guy in the first one was the 'one' - dh did!

I like Donnie Darko, had to watch it a second time to get it all though.

Have you seen the newer version of the texas chainsaw massacre?


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Mrs Nikki,
I loved the new texas chainsaw massacre.
Have you seen The Devils Rejects?
Thats one of my fave films.
Know what you mean about Donnie Darko,think i watched it a few times too.
[fly]GLYN TO WIN BIG BROTHER 2006![/fly]
love
Prue.x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I watched Final Destination 3 at the weekend, didnt think it was as bad as 1 & 2, and how come no one survived at the end like they did in the first 2  Also watched V for Vendetta and Basic Instinct 2, which was good.

Havent seen Hostel but have heard its very gory.....

Anyone see House of Wax Thats a bit gory......

Julia x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

I've not seen Final destination 3 yet.
Will have to get round to watching it.

Is House of Wax the one with Paris Hilton in?
[fly]GLYN TO WIN BIG BROTHER 2006![/fly]
love
Prue.x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Prue.

Yes. i think thats the one she was in, good film, very gory though, people were getting up half way through it at the cinema and going home!

Its really really sad, but we hired 3 dvds this weekend!

Julia xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Prue not seen Devil Rejects - is it good?

I can't bear to watch House of Wax - cannot bear Paris Hilton!

Coxy 3 dvds - thats not sad that fab


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Mrs Nikki-I too hate Paris Hilton and unfortunatly this puts me off watching the film.
Devils Rejects is very very gory,its actually the follow up to the film-House of 1000 corpses.
I liked that film but love Devils Rejects.
You've got to get it.
[fly]GLYN TO WIN BIG BROTHER 2006![/fly]
love
Prue.x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

The only thing i really really dont like it when people get their heads took off, cos thats how my brother died and so i cant watch it, ive heard it happens in Hostel.  I have to close my eyes when i think something like that is going to happen!

Julia x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Julia hunny,
So sorry to hear that,really i am.
Don't watch any of the films i suggested.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Julia I am sorry to hear that too sweetie


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thats ok, happened a long time ago, just cant watch films like that or i have nightmares.  

Anyway, i dont want to put a damper on things, lets carry on with the thread.

Paris Hilton wasnt too bad in House of Wax, and i think someone mentioned Skeleton key, that was good, have any of you seen The Descent, thought it would be a bit more claustaphobic than it was, it was a bit far fetched!!!

Julia xxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Well we watched Final Destination 3 last night and personally I think they shouldn't have bothered   I think they can 'over-do' films and this is a prime example of it. Don't get me wrong, it was ok but nothing new if you know what I mean! 

A dissapointed  

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I watched that at the weekend and was surprised that it said 15 on the box as im sure the others were 18?  I thought as well, that in the other 2 films, someone always survived/cheated death....but not in this one.  Thought the deaths were very predictable in 3.

Julia x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hated house of wax- when that girl go ther finger shopped off through the drain......omg i was nearly sick.

Has any one seen the descent?  i nearly peed my pants!  Sooooo scary!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

House of 1000 corpses is soooo much more better then Devils Rejects.

The first time I watch House of 1000 corpses it took 2 hours after the film for my head to catch up !!! lol

Just out of interest has anyone seen a film called Stink of Flesh - it is done by the film company DH is "in" with

T xx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Tashja-I love House of 1000 corpses and Devils Rejects.
Know what you mean though,i had to think about the film for ages after i watched it to try to understand. 
Don't let that put anyone off,as i mean it in a good way.
No sorry never heard of Stink of flesh.

Shezza and Julia-You girls,spoiling it.
Now i know no one survives in Final Dest 3. 

Bendybird-How come that username young lady?? 
Anyway,no never seen the descent.
Might have a look for it though.
[fly]GLYN TO WIN BIG BROTHER 2006![/fly]
love


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh sorry Pru,
Forgot you hadnt watched Final Dest 3, still worth watching though!  

Julia x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Anyone watched Silent Hill?
The ads on t.v for the dvd look fab?
love
Prue.x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Prue.

what is Silent Hill meant to be about?  My uncle has lent me An American Haunting, have you seen it?

Julia x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Julia, 
I haven't even heard of an american haunting.
Good film title though.
Haven't a clue what Silent Hill is about but when its advertised it looks very gruesome and scary!!
You'll have to let me know what american haunting is like.
love
Prue.x


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Ceri

Yeh I watched Final Destination 3 and nearly cacked my pants when the sunbed bit came on, i too will never use a cradle sunbed ever.  Oh and the same for rollercoasters.  Excellent film though! 

Mari x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I must watch Final Dest 3!
Aparently DH says that SAW 3 is out next week in the cinema.
Can't wait for that.
Loved SAW 1 and SAW 2.
love
Prue.x


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh brill SAW 3 the first 2 were excellent, no doubt i'l have to wait until it comes out on DVD as my DH is a wimp when it comes to a scary movie lol

Mari x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Mari,
Have had a look and SAW 3 comes out on the 27th of October.
Me and DH are going to the cinema on friday night possibley to see,
TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE THE BEGINNING.
Ooh can't wait!
I'll let you know what its like.
love
Prue.x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Prue, how was Texas Chain saw?

I watched the remake of the Hills Have Eyes, wasnt as bad as i thought it would be, just waiting to see the original.

The American Haunting I mentioned ages ago was similar to Skeleton Key.

Julia x


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Prue
thanks for letting me know, il be getting it on dvd when it comes out then, hubby is a wimp when it comes to horrors.
oh by the way your cat is the double of my pussycat laurel.  Good taste hun 

Mari x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Mari,
I'm quite lucky that DH loves blood and gore films as much as me.
Will let you know what Texas chainsaw massacre the beginning is like on friday night.
My cat in the photo is my furbaby.
Had her 7 years at xmas and wouldn't be without her.
Laurel,cute name!
love
Prue.x

Hi Julia,
Going to see Texas chainsaw on friday.
Have got The hills have eyes on DVD but keep forgetting to watch it.
Thought it looked really good.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

How did I miss this thread! I LOVE scary movies 

Want to watch Hostel, but to scared so far. I think it might be a bit to much for me  I love the slasher, unrealistic type ones, but something like Hostel, Godfather (actually any Mafia type film), is just to much for me. Creep made me nauseous.

All time faves are all the Nightmare on Elm Street ones and the Scream trilogy.

Loved Saw 1 and 2 (hope 3 is out soon  ) and Final Destination 1, 2 & 3 are fab. Could even handle a 4th!  Descent is one of my favourites as well.

House of Wax was good. Skeleton Key is really good  Only saw that about 2 weeks ago and was impressed.

Thought Texas Chainsaw Masacre was crap - sorry  Bored stiff by Ring 1 and not even sure why I bothered with Ring 2 (including the original foreign versions). Not overly impressed with The Grudge either.

Not seen the Hills Have Eyes or Silent Hill yet. What is it with hills  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Saw the Grudge 2 advertised on the telly last nite, its out at the cinema this friday,  Grudge 1 scared the life out of me!

Julia x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Braved it and watched Hostel last night.  Did dream about it, but not nightmares as such.  It is the sort of film that plays on your mind for a while afterwards.  Was quite gross, but think I'd built it up in my mind as being so gruesome that it wasn't so bad when I actually saw it.  Definitely worth a watch  

Jayne x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone seen Saw 3 yet?

I read in the paper last nite that some people fainted at the cinema watching it and some people needed medical attention as they felt so ill watching it, its meant to be really gory....i think i will have to wait for it to come out on dvd if its that bad!!

Julia x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Julia,
I've been meaning to see SAW 3 every weekend!
Still desperate to see it.
Anyone seen it?
love
Prue.x


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Girls,
My brother went to see SAW3 last night and said it was loads better than SAW2.
He said it was gruesome from start to finish and the games in it were brilliant.
Also he said that there were questions answered from the previous 2 films.
Want to go now to see it!
love
Prue.x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

They have hostel UNCUT down at my dvd store can you just imagine.................................   I watched the first one through the tiniest hand made square of my hands (if you know what I mean)  

xx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Yoda,
Thanks for telling me.
I am off work tomorrow night so will pop to Choices near me and see if they have it.
love
Prue.xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Prue 

You are mad!!!!!   only kidding - i'm just too scared !!! let me know how it is 

OMG!!!


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Yoda,
Will do,can't wait!
love
Prue.x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Just found this thread, and i love scary films, although not sure why as i spend most of the time will a pillow over my face and then if i wake up in the night for a wee i make sure dh comes with me!

I watched Texas Chainsaw Massacre a few weeks back and thought it was quite good, liked the first one better. Gonna see if i can get Saw 3 from someone today and watch it tonight!

Love Kate


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Kate, 
How was Texas chainsaw massacre-the beginning?
I'm desperate to see it.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Prue,

It was quite good, definalty worth watching, but not as good as the first! but they never are!


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Kate, 
Have you seen any more scary/thriller movies you could recomend?
I'm in the mood lately to have a scary night and watch some good scary films.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey girls,

I've just found this thread. I do (sort of) like scary movies. I'm a bit of a chicken though and can't watch the nightmare on elm street, Halloween and Friday the 13th movies







I love watching the scream movies and went to the cinema to see I know what you did last summer, which was really funny as the people in the row in front of me nearly jumped back onto me and dh at the end of the movie (where the man comes through the window)

I watched The Ring with my mum and my dh scared the crap out of me as he phoned me on my mobile (which was behind me) just as the phone rang on the screen







He wasn't at my mums, so couldn't understand why my voice was shaky   My mum thought it was brilliant timing 

Has anyone seen any other good scary movies lately?

Tina xx


----------

